# Facebook help



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey everybody my nephew ( my hunting partner ) is in local model contest. Only 6 candidates. He is a lil behind. Im asking you folks to go like the page and like his photo !!

PLEASE HELP !!!!!!

Thanks 
Luke

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...33018069.51812.106791776020149&type=1&theater


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I was a facebooker I would Luke.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried but got this:

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's benn over with for a while now DM.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahahaha.... I just looked at the date. I saw it on the "whats new?" tab and assumed it was recent.... *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*....lol Thanks for the heads up


----------

